

Targeted: Simple email testing - jonobird1
https://targeted.io

======
Sujan
[https://targeted.io/pricing](https://targeted.io/pricing)

> DO YOU ONLY OFFER SCREENSHOT PREVIEWS? We believe it's important to start
> with a problem and solve it as simply as possible rather than an 'all-in-one
> system'. As we get many requests for a particular feature, we will add it.

Why so defensive? I don't even know what the alternative would be, so a "Yes,
that's all you need to start testing your emails" would be a much better
answer for me.

But now I'm curious: What would be the alternative to screenshots?

~~~
jonobird1
It's the style of writing we wanted to take for our FAQ as these were the
questions being asked.

At this point in time, there isn't an alternative to screenshots unless you
emulate/reproduce the mailing engine for each client, but then, you can't be
100% sure what you're seeing is accurate.

An example of a new feature that we have added is sending directly from your
email marketing software. Say you've set up your HTML email in MailChimp ready
to send, click 'Send a test' and paste in your unique Targeted.io email
address, and it'll appear in your dashboard within seconds.

~~~
Sujan
Ok, so there is no better way than screenshots to test if it looks good in a
mail client anyway.

Still don't get why it is formulated in this way, but keep it the way you
want.

A real "about us" would be nice - who is behind this, what did they do before.
Right now it doesn't tell me much "about" and "us".

~~~
ponytech
You can find names of this 2 people team here :
[https://targeted.io/press](https://targeted.io/press)

------
amelius
Actually, I'm looking for a service that allows me to:

\- test whether emails I send actually end up in the inbox of my customers
(not in their spam filter)

\- buffer outgoing generated email, such that I can review them before they
are really sent (or send them if I don't review them within say 48 hours)

Also, isn't there some open source validation tool, that can also convert
_any_ valid HTML into HTML that is accepted by all/most clients?

~~~
jonobird1
Definitely. Targeted tells you if it's ended up in spam and probable reasons
why it did.

With outgoing generated email, we are only a testing client at the moment
until we get enough requests to do sending too.

------
isido
Has the battle against HTML emails been lost?

~~~
numbnuts
I wouldn't be surprised if HTML emails convert better (not for the HN crowd,
obviously).

Most newsletters I subscribe to still use multipart, thankfully. If I'm not
mistaken, Campaign Monitor and Mailchimp require you to have a plain text
version for your campaigns.

~~~
jonobird1
I agree with you completely. I was waiting for someone to reply with this.
HTML emails convert better than almost any other marketing channel. You just
can't beat it, as much as people complain about it.

